# Ferninstallation von Webmin



## xloouch (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Hab auf einem Server OpenSuse 10.2 installiert.

Nun will ich via Ferninstallation darauf Webmin installieren. Wie mach ich das am gescheitesten. 

Ich habe es scho mit 

rpm -i http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.350-1.noarch.rpm probiert.

ist jedoch nicht funktioniert. kann mir bitte jemand Hilfe leisten dazu?

Arbeiten tue ich mit Bash

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Sinac (18. Juli 2007)

Wäre interessant warum es nicht geht, muss ja nem Meldung kommen oder so.
Ansonsten mit wget die sourcen ziehen und compilieren.


----------



## xloouch (18. Juli 2007)

hier die meldung


```
printer1:~ # rpm -i http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.350-1.noarch.rpm

error: skipping http://puzzle.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.350-1.noarch.rpm - transfer failed - Unknown or unexpected error
```


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Der "puzzle"-Server macht irgendwie schon länger Probleme.
Versuche es mal mit einem anderen Server.
Z.b. mit http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.350-1.noarch.rpm

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## xloouch (18. Juli 2007)

hier die Meldung, die ich nun erhalte:


```
rpm -i http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.350-1.noarch.rpm
error: skipping http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.350-1.noarch.rpm - transfer failed - Unknown or unexpected error
```


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2007)

*grrrrr* Man wird auf die Downloadseite von sf.net umgeleitet, wo dann der Download automatisch startet.
Bringt in Deinem Fall natürlich nicht viel. 
Versuche es mal hiermit --> http://oskiller0.tripod.com/webmin-1.350-1.noarch.rpm


----------



## Big-Tux (19. Juli 2007)

Und wenns noch immer nicht klappen sollte, sich mal auf http://www.rpmseek.com eine URL suchen.
Mit wget downloaden und mit YaST im Textmodus installieren, startet man einfach per "YaST"
Dann noch die Quellangabe machen und im Normalfall nurnoch im Runleveleditor das gewünschte Runlevel auswählen.

Zumindest mach ich das meistens so...


----------



## xloouch (19. Juli 2007)

@Dr Dau
Er hat mir den gleichen Fehler wieder gebracht...

@Big Tux
Ok. Ich probier es nun direkt vom Server aus..


Schade gibts auf Suse nicht aptitude...

Könnte es auch einfach daran liegen, dass ich nicht vom server aus ins internet komme? Habe den Browser gestartet, zeigt mir aber nichts an.. Jedoch kann ich von allen andere PC's darauf zugreifen...


----------



## Big-Tux (19. Juli 2007)

Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit *g

Schick doch einfach mal von dem Server einen ping auf Port 21 an einen der anderen Rechner oder so... wenns net klappt solltest du mal deine Firewall checken ob da evtl. der Port 21 gesperrt is. 

[edit] reicht auch wenn du an den Server nen Ping auf Port 21 schickst, hat den gleichen Effect *narf denk ich in letzter Zeit umständlich*[/edit]


----------



## xloouch (19. Juli 2007)

wie mach ich den ping mit dem Port schon wieder

grummel

(Sorry. hab schon lange nicht mer mit Linux gearbeitet)


----------



## Big-Tux (19. Juli 2007)

öhm... so ^^


```
ping -c 10 IP.IP.IP.IP:PORT
```


----------



## xloouch (19. Juli 2007)

funkt net.. sorry


----------



## Big-Tux (19. Juli 2007)

ups.. sorry ping t auch net mit ports *grml*
ping mal ohne das :21 dann müßte es gehen, leider prüfst du damit nur die generelle erreichbarkeit des servers und nicht die ausgehende funktion des FTP oder WWW also solltest du den ping vom Server aus schicken.

Schau auch mal in der SuSE-Firewall nach welche Ports freigegeben sind... am besten sollten 20 und 21 (TCP) frei sein.


----------



## xloouch (19. Juli 2007)

also normale pings funktionieren ohne problem.

und so wie es mir ist, sollte die firewall ausgeschalten sein, was einen normalen datenfluss erlauben sollte.


----------

